# After Fallout From "Defund the Police" Political Party Tries To Shift Blame



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 10, 2021)

Can anyone remember last years cries from the liberals and progressives to de-fund the police? Not only did the left burn, loot and murder people over outrage relating to a drug addict that died while he was resisting arrest, but their BLM and Antifa organizations frequently called for police budget cuts. Well it turns out that some municipalities did cut their police budget and crime skyrocketed. Now the *White House* is trying to deceive the public and claim that it is the Republicans that want to de-fund the police and it's all over the fact that they voted against Biden's Virus relief bill that included a bunch of shit that was unrelated to COVID-19 (the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus).

The Democrats in the White House logic is that due to the fact that the Republicans voted against a bad bill that they are somehow responsible for de-funding the police. To say that because they didn't pass the bill that the police are being de-funded is ludicrous. No money was being withheld, nothing was being taken away - the damned bill wasn't passed into law. Not only that, but the Democrats and their lefty Liberal buddies are the ones who have been calling for getting rid of police funding for almost two years now and that's something they want everyone to forget. I'm not sure about you, but I remember what has taken place over the past two years, but if for some reason you're part of spreading the Liberal lie or a dumb-ass with no clue Fox has posted a good story with a link to a video that includes sniplits of what the Liberals and progressives said and did.

The video shows a series of tweets and headlines where the left-wing politicians have called for de-funding the police and abolishing ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement).

*Looking Back: Democrats Push to Defund the Police*


-- Source: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/republicans-video-democrats-defund-police



> President Biden and Democratic leadership have distanced themselves from the far-left rally cries to defund the police, with some moderates blaming the Squad's defunding rhetoric for Democratic House losses in November.
> 
> But in a new twist, Democrats are trying to turn the tables and accuse Republicans of being anti-police, starting with failing to back a Jan. 6 independent commission and opposing $1.9 billion to boost Capitol security and fund the police officers.





> Recently at the White House, Biden adviser Cedric Richmond and press secretary Jen Psaki accused Republicans of defunding the police because they voted against Biden's $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan, even though it included $350 billion for state and local governments that *could be used* for local police.



So even if by somehow the Liberals twisted logic was valid ... that by not voting for pork that the Republicans are somehow de-funding the police was that the actual bill doesn't explicitly state the money was to go to law enforcement. If you read the bill you'll see the money "*could*" be given to the police, but _*doesn't have to be*_. Knowing Democrats the police would have never seen a dime anyway.

Personally I'm not surprised by the Democrats attempt to deflect and shift blame as its something they've become good at, well, not "good" at in general, but well enough to fool the average idiot who votes for them.

How about you? Does this surprise you? What do you think about this development?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 10, 2021)

stop using garbage sources (and fox news it total garbage I mean it (or rather some of it's anchors) got sued for defamation remember?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2021)

The more folks try to drag George Floyd's body through the mud, the more telling it is how little they give a crap.  "Defund the police" ACTUALLY means to put that money in less deadly first-responders for situations that could use a less brutal first-response.  Which in turn would engender the police to be better used in other situations.  But you don't give a shit about that, you just want your fun little talking point.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 10, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> The more folks try to drag George Floyd's body through the mud, the more telling it is how little they give a crap.  "Defund the police" ACTUALLY means to put that money in less deadly first-responders for situations that could use a less brutal first-response.  Which in turn would engender the police to be better used in other situations.  But you don't give a shit about that, you just want your fun little talking point.



The left are the ones calling for the defunding of the police. Not the Republicans. You are right though about me not giving a crap about Floyd. I really don't care about random meth head junkies or when they overdose and die.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chrisrlink said:


> stop using garbage sources (and fox news it total garbage I mean it (or rather some of it's anchors) got sued for defamation remember?



Fox wasn't the only source I used in my story. Are you blind? There's a shit ton of links. Though, what about the Fox news article is inaccurate? You claim its lies - so prove it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The left are the ones calling for the defunding of the police. Not the Republicans. You are right though about me not giving a crap about Floyd. I really don't care about random meth head junkies or when they overdose and die.


Well there you go, you don't wanna consider how first-responders are better used in a given situation.  That would mean less funding to the police, and more funding to less brutal means of responses to situations that don't require a police officer ready for lethal action.  It would probably make the public trust the cops more, stop feeling unsafe calling for help, etc.  But no, let's just dunk on the dead guy.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 10, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Well there you go, you don't wanna consider how first-responders are better used in a given situation.  That would mean less funding to the police, and more funding to less brutal means of responses to situations that don't require a police officer ready for lethal action.  It would probably make the public trust the cops more, stop feeling unsafe calling for help, etc.  But no, let's just dunk on the dead guy.



If you read my links you'd see that the defunding of the police has backfired on the cities that have done it. Your theory that sending social workers to deal with criminals is viable doesn't look so good if you research how much crime has risen in the cities that have cut police funding.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

Dumb thread.  Moderates like Biden never said they supported defunding police, or even reducing funding.  It's only leftists and some progressives who were saying that, and continue to say it.  Nobody's changed their minds or been inconsistent here, you're just conflating two disparate groups' ideologies.

ACAB


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> If you read my links you'd see that the defunding of the police has backfired on the cities that have done it. Your theory that sending social workers to deal with criminals is viable doesn't look so good if you research how much crime has risen in the cities that have cut police funding.


Are you accurately and fairly weighing the outcomes of the reinvestments?  How fast are you expecting these changes to come?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 10, 2021)

Police should be demilitarized, and defunded on the Fire Department level. They should be put on standby, and only respond if there's a call. Not roaming the streets like a bunch of murderous extortionist thugs looking for trouble. For anything more intense, we have S.W.A.T.

_"If we need you, we'll call you."_


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 10, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Police should be demilitarized, and defunded on the Fire Department level. They should be put on standby, and only respond if there's a call. Not roaming the streets like a bunch of murderous extortionist thugs looking for trouble. For anything more intense, we have S.W.A.T.
> 
> _"If we need you, we'll call you."_



Prevention still is the best way to keep crime numbers down. If police wouldn't roam the streets, crime would sky rocket.

Also try to stay away from stereotyping. Yes, some cops run around thinking they're all mighty, but that's far from every cop. In most cases if you are friendly, and just do what is being asked, they often will be very humane. Most videos I see passing by about "bad cops", start by people just being assholes to them in the first place.

If anything, the police should get more funding. Give them proper education and weed out those cops who are letting the power rise to their heads.

In case of george floyd, defunding the police or putting them on standby wouldn't have changed a thing. The guy was so drugged out that he tried to pay with obvious fake money in a store, twice in 10 minutes. The store owner had no choice but to call the cops.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2021)

Even I have problems with "defund the police", should have been something like "reform the police" from the get go.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Even I have problems with "defund the police", should have been something like "reform the police" from the get go.


You're right it was bad messaging, but on the other hand it's time to stop letting bad actors define and malign the language


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Even I have problems with "defund the police", should have been something like "reform the police" from the get go.


The institutions of policing we have now are corrupt from the very top down, starting with the police union which endorses outright murder.  The only way to reform them is to either: abolish them in their current form entirely and establish a new safety force in their place, or to reduce their funding to the point where they can only handle one task: responding to violent crime.  Really it's the only task they ever should have been a part of, we have firefighters and EMTs for everything else, and we could easily establish a new group to respond to non-violent crime (drugs, disabilities, mental crises).


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The institutions of policing we have now are corrupt from the very top down, starting with the police union which endorses outright murder.  The only way to reform them is to either: abolish them in their current form entirely and establish a new safety force in their place, or to reduce their funding to the point where they can only handle one task: responding to violent crime.  Really it's the only task they ever should have been a part of, we have firefighters and EMTs for everything else, and we could easily establish a new group to respond to non-violent crime (drugs, disabilities, mental crises).


You're right but the political reality demands something more pragmatic, according to the polls
the word "pragmatic" is shitty, I mean something more easily swallowed.  The word pragmatic definition is a piece of shit to imply "sensibility."  Your solution is what is truly sensible.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 10, 2021)

I sure wish my job had a pension


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The institutions of policing we have now are corrupt from the very top down, starting with the police union which endorses outright murder.  The only way to reform them is to either: abolish them in their current form entirely and establish a new safety force in their place, or to reduce their funding to the point where they can only handle one task: responding to violent crime.  Really it's the only task they ever should have been a part of, we have firefighters and EMTs for everything else, and we could easily establish a new group to respond to non-violent crime (drugs, disabilities, mental crises).


These ideas are all fine. I still think reform is more accurate. As someone said, "defund" just doesn't sound good and it also implies you are just taking away money and not doing anything else.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 10, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Are you accurately and fairly weighing the outcomes of the reinvestments?  How fast are you expecting these changes to come?



The question is how fast did the people in these cities expect the outcome to become positive? It looks like due to the fact they are now going back on their defunding claims that they themselves have given up on the experiment. To someone from the outside it sure looks like their plans failed miserably. Remember though, it's the Leftist Liberals and Progressives that wanted to defund the police ... not the Conservative Republicans.


----------



## laudern (Jul 10, 2021)

Absolute fools the 'defund the police' crowd are. I'm very glad they have been proven so wrong. But the sad fact is there are brainwashed drones out there who still believe it. Even in this very thread.

I hate every interaction I have with the cops, mostly because I know it's going to end up costing me money. But at the same time, I don't mouth off. I don't act like a tool bag. I don't go on a political rant and invent made up stories to become a self-made victim. If I did any of that it would cost me a lot more, as the stupid people easily find out. Because at the end of the day, if my life is in danger I'm not going to be calling my local social worker to save my ass.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The question is how fast did the people in these cities expect the outcome to become positive? It looks like due to the fact they are now going back on their defunding claims that they themselves have given up on the experiment. To someone from the outside it sure looks like their plans failed miserably. Remember though, it's the Leftist Liberals and Progressives that wanted to defund the police ... not the Conservative Republicans.


Do you have proof of anyone "going back" on the reinvestment?


----------



## BrothaJayWilson (Jul 10, 2021)

BeniBel said:


> Prevention still is the best way to keep crime numbers down. If police wouldn't roam the streets, crime would sky rocket.
> 
> Also try to stay away from stereotyping. Yes, some cops run around thinking they're all mighty, but that's far from every cop. In most cases if you are friendly, and just do what is being asked, they often will be very humane. Most videos I see passing by about "bad cops", start by people just being assholes to them in the first place.
> 
> ...


Im calling BULLSHIT HERE If that was the whole story the outcome would have been slightly LESS Publicized, and NONE of THIS CONDONES TAKING A MANS LIFE! All these idiots talking shit and passing judgement on a dead man, STOP your PRIVLEDGE IS SHOWING!! and BTW I live in Minneapolis! Born and Raised


----------



## laudern (Jul 10, 2021)

BrothaJayWilson said:


> STOP



Not choosing to be a junkie grub is now considered privilege is it?


----------



## WG481 (Jul 10, 2021)

ACAB is *f*cking offensive*. I know some cops who do their job well, and it impacts them to see that people are kinda stupid.

1. Defunding the police is the dumbest idea from the left wing to spawn. As a leftist, I find it offensive to what we should believe. Think about it, what if America *took those funds and pushed for social reform in their officers?* Wouldn't that change something? Wouldn't false arrests go down? Wouldn't the number of actual criminals in prisons go up?

2. Yes, I said it at the start, ACAB is stupid. In fact, I find it a waste of a perfectly good acronym because of what it stands for. Pressuring that onto the *non-criminal, actually good* law enforcement folks out there is like saying something like "all black people are criminals" or "all muslims are terrorists". It's *utter bullsh*t*. Just because one person of your race or job did something stupid doesn't mean that all of them suck. If you're gonna push ACAB, why stop there? Be a jerk even further at that point.

3. I'm not done. The Republicans can push the blame on the more progressive party, *but they wanted things to stay the same*. If you wanted to see something good come out of this movement (or anything from the Conservative side since Abraham Lincoln was president) they should've pushed for, like I mentioned earlier, *the reform of police officers through extensive training methods to prevent false arrests, induce anti-racism, and push back against actual criminals.* Yet you sat back with popcorn and laugh at us. You are like the League of Legends players of this country laughing at those who go to work.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## rusty shackleford (Jul 10, 2021)

Republicans are the ones defunding the police. They voted no on a bill that would give police departments more funding for rising crime. There are some crazies on the far left that want to abolish the police, but defunding the police means to divert some funding for the police to fund other services so cops just dont go and shoot nonviolent or handicapped people.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

laudern said:


> Absolute fools the 'defund the police' crowd are. I'm very glad they have been proven so wrong.


We've not been proven wrong, the cops have just kept on murdering people since the Chauvin verdict.  For that matter, the uncle of the kid who recorded Floyd being murdered was himself murdered by Minneapolis police just recently.  Keep on deepthroating that boot though, surely it'll pay off one day.

1312


----------



## laudern (Jul 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> the uncle of the kid who recorded Floyd being murdered was himself murdered by Minneapolis police just recently.



Please link me the details. I'm interested to know how this law abiding citizen, who no doubt would have not made any irratic decisions, came to an unfortunate end.


----------



## BeniBel (Jul 11, 2021)

BrothaJayWilson said:


> Im calling BULLSHIT HERE If that was the whole story the outcome would have been slightly LESS Publicized, and NONE of THIS CONDONES TAKING A MANS LIFE! All these idiots talking shit and passing judgement on a dead man, STOP your PRIVLEDGE IS SHOWING!! and BTW I live in Minneapolis! Born and Raised



Really, my privilege? You know nothing about me and you're going to claim my priviliges? Your comment is nothing more than some capitalized words without any true argument. And offcourse ignoring everything except the one small part about floyd.

The entire floyd incident had nothing to do with racism. And honestly, seeing the record of his past we can't trully say it was a great lost for society. Just saw the entire body cam footage of his arrest, not the cherry picked parts the news shows, and damn he had a huge part in what happened.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> Please link me the details. I'm interested to know how this law abiding citizen, who no doubt would have not made any irratic decisions, came to an unfortunate end.


Why would I, given that you're preemptively being a racist piece of shit?  Easy to laugh at others' misfortune from halfway around the world, where the highest annual kill count for police in the last decade was ten.  So fuck you and fuck your country for giving the world Rupert Murdoch.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 11, 2021)

Either way, "irratic decisions" doesn't give the ok for cops to be executioners.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Why would I, given that you're preemptively being a racist piece of shit?  Easy to laugh at others' misfortune from halfway around the world, where the highest annual kill count for police in the last decade was ten.  So fuck you and fuck your country for giving the world Rupert Murdoch.



Ouch. That really hurt. If there was some type of social worker I could call to respond to this micro aggression, rest assured, I'd be calling them, as long as you promised to stay non violent. 

I'll let your very racist comment come down to your political beliefs. 



KingVamp said:


> "irratic decisions" doesn't give the ok for cops to be executioners.



^ Lol. This guy. No idea. 

But non of us have any idea why this poor innocent uncle was killed by the big bad cops because Xzi doesn want us to know. He just wants to throw a black death out into the conversation without any details attached to it. I love a good self-made victim story.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> I'll let your very racist comment come down to your political beliefs.


"I know you are but what am I," how very original.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> Ouch. That really hurt. If there was some type of social worker I could call to respond to this micro aggression, rest assured, I'd be calling them, as long as you promised to stay non violent.





laudern said:


> I love a good self-made victim story.


Yeah, we noticed.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

I am enjoying this but I'm still waiting for the details. You could really 'destroy' me here. For all I know, this guy was sitting inside his own home, watching Frozen with his little budding movie directing nephew, and was killed for no reason by the cops. 

But you seem to no be very forthcoming with the deets. I want to defend my home boy as much as anyone, but you are making this very difficult to do so. 

And I have no idea why???


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> I am enjoying this but I'm still waiting for the details. You could really 'destroy' me here.


You destroyed your own damn self long before any of us came along.  Fascism's a helluva drug.  Also meth (a favorite of bootlickers worldwide).


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Fascism's



Are you talking about the fascists that burn, loot, murder and destroy careers if you don't believe what they believe?

I hear book burning is back in fashion as well.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Police should be demilitarized, and defunded on the Fire Department level. They should be put on standby, and only respond if there's a call. Not roaming the streets like a bunch of murderous extortionist thugs looking for trouble. For anything more intense, we have S.W.A.T.
> 
> _"If we need you, we'll call you."_


are you retarded? So what you want is pretty much any criminal to be able to come car jack you, steal your shit, kill you and more, in plain sight with no cops patrolling to keep those fuckers away? because with out patrols, more thugs will come out and do that because they know they will get away a lot faster without squad cars patrolling areas. Some of you on here make me wonder how much drugs your mothers did while they were pregnant with you.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

nero99 said:


> are you retarded? So what you want is pretty much any criminal to be able to come car jack you, steal your shit, kill you and more, in plain sight with no cops patrolling to keep those fuckers away? because with out patrols, more thugs will come out and do that because they know they will get away a lot faster without squad cars patrolling areas. Some of you on here make me wonder how much drugs your mothers did while they were pregnant with you.



Pffft. You obviously don't know what the power of an after the fact, well trained councillor can do.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> Are you talking about the fascists that burn, loot, murder and destroy careers if you don't believe what they believe?


Yep that pretty much sums up January 6th.  Sounds a lot like religious fundamentalism/extremism too, but those go hand-in-hand with fascism.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yep that pretty much sums up January 6th.  Sounds a lot like religious fundamentalism/extremism too, but those go hand-in-hand with fascism.



Yeah that was a disgusting day.

I can denounce that kind of behaviour. But you wholeheartedly support the fascists behaviour of the democrats without exception. Loot burn rape murder. Who cares as long as you get your message across. 

You're the kind of guy that hates Hitler but thinks he'd be a pretty good guy if he was on your side of the political aisle.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> But you wholeheartedly support the fascists behaviour of the democrats without exception. Loot burn rape murder. Who cares as long as you get your message across.


Democratic politicians are largely center-right moderates afraid of change, like many Republicans.  "Loot burn rape murder" sounds like SWAT's slogan.  Nobody's supporting criminality here, but I will concede that violence is the only language fascists understand.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 11, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Do you have proof of anyone "going back" on the reinvestment?



Yes, it was covered in the links in the OP.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rusty shackleford said:


> Republicans are the ones defunding the police. They voted no on a bill that would give police departments more funding for rising crime. There are some crazies on the far left that want to abolish the police, but defunding the police means to divert some funding for the police to fund other services so cops just dont go and shoot nonviolent or handicapped people.



Not voting to pass extra funding for the police that may or may not be used to fund the police once its passed is not the same as cutting current funding. It's one of the most stupidest stretches of reality I've seen come out of the White House so far... You know, claiming that since it's in the bill that not voting for the bill defunds the police. That's not the case. It's not taking away anything because they currently don't have it. It's only a proposal. I'm not sure where society failed you on teaching you logical thought, but they failed and did so pretty miserably.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Democratic politicians are largely center-right moderates afraid of change, like many Republicans. "Loot burn rape murder" sounds like SWAT's slogan. Nobody's supporting criminality here, but I will concede that violence is the only language fascists understand.



lol this guy^. I give an easy out. To concede that the individual identity trumps the group identity. And he still couldn't take it. This is the problem in America right now. Group identity superseding the individual. "You must think like me and my like minded friends or you are against me!"


----------



## tabzer (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> Are you talking about the fascists that burn, loot, murder and destroy careers if you don't believe what they believe?





Xzi said:


> Yep that pretty much sums up January 6th.



Lol.  People still unironically believe this narrative? 

This is looting.  It is dangerous and violent:






The 1 murder happened by official detail against the unarmed civilian.  Let's support the institution in these trying times.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 11, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> stop using garbage sources (and fox news it total garbage I mean it (or rather some of it's anchors) got sued for defamation remember?


Yes use CNN the source for REAL NEWS


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> lol this guy^. I give an easy out. To concede that the individual identity trumps the group identity. And he still couldn't take it. This is the problem in America right now. Group identity superseding the individual. "You must think like me and my like minded friends or you are against me!"


There is no individuality within fascism, you all want the same things.  And yeah, neo-nazis are the bad guys, regardless of what dipshit media you've consumed that might've brainwashed you into believing a murderous police state is a good thing.  Idiocy.


----------



## WG481 (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Democratic politicians are largely center-right moderates afraid of change, like many Republicans.  "Loot burn rape murder" sounds like SWAT's slogan.  Nobody's supporting criminality here, but I will concede that violence is the only language fascists understand.


Woah woah woah slow down there buckaroo, you're turning into the one thing you swore to destroy. You have taken it too far. Refer to my previous post for why everyone here should shut up.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Lol. People still unironically believe this narrative?
> 
> This is looting. It is dangerous and violent:


_You're_ the one trying to spin a narrative here.  The truth is that people died that day, there was rampant property destruction, pipe bombs and other weapons were found by law enforcement, and the invasion of the Capitol building was an attempt to keep the democratically-elected candidate from being confirmed as president.  Over five hundred violent insurrectionists have been prosecuted so far, with more to come.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 11, 2021)

Hope anybody that doesn't like the police don't call them when they get mugged or raped, but usually those people are the first to call the cops, which can't help them fast enough because they got no funding lol


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Hope anybody that doesn't like the police don't call them when they get mugged or raped, but usually those people are the first to call the cops, which can't help them fast enough because they got no funding lol


Who gives a fuck, police don't prevent crime, they just respond to it 99% of the time.  Why do you think so many Americans own guns?  Well...partly because everybody else does, but also to protect their own homes because they know the bumblefucks at the local police department can't/won't.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Who gives a fuck, police don't prevent crime, they just respond to it 99% of the time.  Why do you think so many Americans own guns?  Well...partly because everybody else does, but also to protect their own homes because they know the bumblefucks at the local police department can't/won't.


And politicians want to take those away too. No police. No personal protection. Uncontrollable crime all over. Sounds like paradise, right?


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Who gives a fuck, police don't prevent crime, they just respond to it 99% of the time.  Why do you think so many Americans own guns?  Well...partly because everybody else does, but also to protect their own homes because they know the bumblefucks at the local police department can't/won't.



Proof that you can't argue with stupid. You are very entertaining though. I like you.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> And politicians want to take those away too. No police. No personal protection. Uncontrollable crime all over. Sounds like paradise, right?


AFAIK absolutely nobody has proposed "taking away all guns," only taking away guns from spousal abusers and the like or adding some very minimal additional screening for the background checks.  Which is all more than reasonable, even as somebody who owns guns myself.

Many cops barely understand the laws they're supposed to enforce.  Literally all they're good for is _responding_ to violent crime, not preventing it.  And I'd rather the EMTs get there first if I've been shot/stabbed.



laudern said:


> Proof that you can't argue with stupid. You are very entertaining though. I like you.


Don't pretend you know fuck all about living in America, bruh.  Matter of fact, you don't know fuck all about fuck all except how to lick boot.  Stick to what you're good at.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Don't pretend you know fuck all about living in America, bruh. Matter of fact, you don't know fuck all about fuck all except how to lick boot. Stick to what you're good at.



Hey! Ouch! Wooow! That's quite the silver tongue you have there. With a quality burn like that, you could quite easily take down at least 3 police stations.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> Hey! Ouch! Wooow! That's quite the silver tongue you have there. With a quality burn like that, you could quite easily take down at least 3 police stations.


Hell, if I had that type of X-Men like power, I'd make the police obsolete.  I'd only incinerate them when they really deserve it as _individuals,_ promise.


----------



## laudern (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Hell, if I had that type of X-Men like power, I'd make the police obsolete. I'd only incinerate them when they really deserve it as _individuals,_ promise.




Pussy. You sit back and let others take the risks for the change you want to see. 

You want them burned, go do it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 11, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Yes, it was covered in the links in the OP..


Nope, no proof of any liberals "going back" on reinvestments in those links, just cause you say it's so doesn't mean it's just that way.  But if that's good enough for you, I guess I win.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

laudern said:


> Pussy. You sit back and let others take the risks for the change you want to see.
> 
> You want them burned, go do it.


I don't want police departments burned, but I also don't think they should continue to exist in their current form.  If they're gonna be kept around at all, their jobs should be dedicated to responding to violent crime and that's all.  And their funding should reflect that.  We've got better places to spend our tax dollars.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 12, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Nope, no proof of any liberals "going back" on reinvestments in those links, just cause you say it's so doesn't mean it's just that way.  But if that's good enough for you, I guess I win.



*REFUND the police: Cities are reversing cuts to police budgets*

One year after many U.S. cities gave in to dramatic proposals to slash police department budgets, some are having second thoughts and quietly seeking to boost funding for cops as violent crime soars.

The Democratic mayors of New York City, Baltimore and Los Angeles are among those now backpedaling on their vows to defund the police as they face fury from residents over spiraling crime rates.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/r...e-reversing-cuts-to-police-budgets/ar-AAKrXau


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 12, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> *REFUND the police: Cities are reversing cuts to police budgets*
> 
> One year after many U.S. cities gave in to dramatic proposals to slash police department budgets, some are having second thoughts and quietly seeking to boost funding for cops as violent crime soars.
> 
> ...


Well lets go through the specifics of that article, if that's ok.  That MSN article is a hilarious obfuscation of what's really going on.  New York?  Gee they're adding back 92 million after proposed 1 billion slash?  Who the hell cares?  That's a drop of piss compared to the proposed 1 billion slash.

Are you sure Baltimore is reversing course?  Sure, the immediate funding was increased, however with a bit of research, he will create a "taskforce" with the goals of reducing police spending, quote:

"The taskforce in which Scott is referring to is a team he plans to form and one that will come up with a plan to reduce BPD's budget over a five year period." https://foxbaltimore.com/news/local/mayor-explains-27-million-increase-to-proposed-bpd-budget

How about Los Angeles?  From YOUR OWN article:
"In Los Angeles, Mayor Eric Garcetti has proposed an increase of about $50 million after the city cut $150 million from the LAPD budget last year."

Still a $100 million cut.

That MSN article isn't worth a damn, every single picture is citing "Daily Mail" oh gee


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2021)

I find it funny that Conservatives live in their own little reality where the Democrats are anything other than moderate Republicans with the furthest "Left" still being Center-Right Liberals. I wish the Democrats were even slightly as cool as Conservatives/Republicans make them out to be.


----------

